# Are there any "sensible" carbon bikes? - mudguards, pannier rack etc



## Profpointy (28 Apr 2012)

Recently talking to another cyclist and was astonished how light his Boardman carbon bike was, compared to my steel fixie (a fairly-good Condor, chromo steel model) . Even allowing for mine having mudguards, and pannier rack, and more spokes in the weels,Iv'e still got carbon forks, and titanium bling here and there (pedals, rack, saddle rails), and no gears, so I was suprised at the weight discrepancy.

Is it all the frame ? Or is the weight shaving and possibly more flimsyness such as wheels, or is a titanium tubus rack and mudguards really that much extra ?

Does anyone do a carbon road-ish bike with mudguards and stuff ? I guess you might call it an "audax" bike if giving it a lable./

Or am I being unrealistic ?


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Apr 2012)

Trek used to do a carbon hybrid - the 7.9fx. It was around £2k list price, but I think it has been discontinued in these austere times. A friend has one and she has rack and mudguards on it. I think there are a number of carbon audax bikes now available.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2012)

Like this you mean?

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/29738/Pearson-Carbon-Audax-500mm/


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2012)

Frank9755 of these here parts has a Hewitt Carbon Audax- mudguard & carrier eyes, up to 28mm tyres. Looks identical to the Pearson, though I'm not sure about that. The Pearson uses a special seatpost collar for rack mounts, I don't know about the Hewitt. Mounting any kind of rack to a regular carbon bike is a no-no. Mudguards are rather easier- Roadracers, Raceblades or equivalent for most frames, some (eg Trek Madone 3.5) have mudguard eyes.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Like this you mean?
> 
> http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/29738/Pearson-Carbon-Audax-500mm/



Just the job, albeit needs a triple clanger. £2.5 k might be a bit of a problem, but still...,


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2012)

How about ...
http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/24281/products/tifosi-carbon-corsa-white-sportive-frameset.aspx

Hewitt Carbon ....
http://www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/bikes/audax/hewitt-audax/


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2012)

I guess it depends what you want the bike for ....
There may be some carbon 'sportive' bikes that'll take full guards now as there seems to be a new niche evolving. Giant do special guards for close-clearance bikes too.
I wouldn't buy carbon and then burden it with racks 'n stuff unless maybe a real long distance audaxer and then I'd probably choose titanium!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2012)

carbon bikes dont go out in the wet do they !


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2012)

biggs682 said:


> carbon bikes dont go out in the wet do they !


 

They melt in the rain and turn to dust in the sunshine....


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> They melt in the rain and turn to dust in the sunshine....



Yes, it was neither dry nor shiny last Friday night. The Viner seems to have survived that wet ride, and many others...


----------



## oldroadman (28 Apr 2012)

Nothing wrong with aluminium framed bikes, almost as light and not fragile like carbon. Much better choice. Carbon is for competition and posers who don't. And I don't count sportives as competition, although some people seem to think they are racers in them.


----------



## gaz (28 Apr 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Nothing wrong with aluminium framed bikes, almost as light and not fragile like carbon. Much better choice. Carbon is for competition and posers who don't. And I don't count sportives as competition, although some people seem to think they are racers in them.


Fragile maybe... but stronger than aluminium... http://www.pinkbike.com/video/243228/


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Apr 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Nothing wrong with aluminium framed bikes, even lighter in some cases. Much better choice.


FTFY 


gaz said:


> Fragile maybe... but stronger than aluminium... http://www.pinkbike.com/video/243228/


It has to be said, there is no denying that video, it changed my thoughts about carbon tbh when I first saw it a while ago.
.
.
.
.
.

Still wouldn't buy one though


----------



## Banjo (29 Apr 2012)

It amazes me the amount of people who wouldnt ride carbon because they think it isnt strong enough yet almost every quality ally bike has carbon forks which are arguably the most highly stressed bit of the bike.

I think the main reason non racers choose carbon fiber frames is for the vibration damping qualities giving a smoother ride. On longer rides such as Audax comfort is a top consideration.

Surprisingly the Trek 3.5 Madone carbon fiber comes with eyelets for mudguards not sure if it can take a rack or not.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2012)

some people don't ride carbon because their weight invalidates the warranty.


----------

